# Syfy schedule tonight 11-Jul



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

On the Syfy channel tonight, 11-Jul, the new seasons of Eureka and Warehouse 13, as well as the pilot episode of their new show Alphas are on. Three hours of new television!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I hope there is no wrestling. I had to pad Eureka a few years back.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Church AV Guy said:


> On the Syfy channel tonight, 11-Jul, the new seasons of Eureka and Warehouse 13, as well as the pilot episode of their new show Alphas are on. Three hours of new television!


For this week, 3 1/2 hours. The Alphas pilot is 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

sieglinde said:


> I hope there is no wrestling. I had to pad Eureka a few years back.


No, but you'll have to pad Haven on Friday night. 

I'll wait on TCF's verdict on Alphas before I watch it. From the trailers it looks like another X-Men, Mutant X clone to me.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't watch Haven so that works out for me.


----------

